# Gesucht: Netzteil!



## _Trident_ (8. März 2007)

Guten Tag Leute,

Ich suche wie der Thread name schon sagt ein Netzteil mit spezieler Dimension (=grösse).

Dieses Netzteil ist bei mir putt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Netzteil:*
Delta Electronics
Model: DPS-200PB-138 E
Dimension: 120x120x80mm

*Problem*
Im ASUS T2T ist ein Netzteil mit absoluten exotischen Dimensionen eingebaut.
(normal wäre 140x150x86mm)

Hat vileicht jemand so ein teil oder eines mit selber Dimension? 
Plz Antworten oder Link posten


----------



## Len (8. März 2007)

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=delta+e...ronics&in=1 

may this helps?

Nö, tuts nicht... *weiter such*


----------



## Skoo (13. März 2007)

Die standardnetzteile passen also net rein in dein aktuelles gehäuse?

Wenn würd ich dir eh zu einem Markennetzteil raten z.b. von be quiet,enermax ect. .


----------



## _Trident_ (18. März 2007)

Skoo schrieb:


> Die standardnetzteile passen also net rein in dein aktuelles gehäuse?
> 
> Wenn würd ich dir eh zu einem Markennetzteil raten z.b. von be quiet,enermax ect. .



danke aber ich finde die dimension der netzteile nirgends... kannst du mir helfen?
kennst du sonst noch solche seiten?
thx


----------



## W@RH@M€R91 (19. März 2007)

Ich sag nur EBAY!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (19. März 2007)

W@RH@M&#8364;R91 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur EBAY!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich schon geschaut und auf ricardo.ch auch, es gibt einfach nirgends ein netzteil mit dieser Dimension!
Für einen neue PC hab ich zu wenig cash..


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

würde das evtl. passen?

hat die maße 140x150x86mm

http://www.abtron.de/shop/catalog/product_...roducts_id=8387

noch ein kleineres

B: 120mm H:80mm T:120mm

http://www.netzgeraet.de/index1.html?pc_-_...oksize_mini.htm


----------



## _Trident_ (22. März 2007)

Thx, aber ich vermute das es nicht passt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat vileicht sonst noch wer so ne seite?


----------



## Centekhor (2. April 2007)

Hast mal direkt beim Hersteller (Asus) nachgefragt?

ansonsten:
ersetzt dps200pb-138A
Einfach mal anrufen und fragen, ob das auch deines (138E) ersetzt!


----------



## Thoor (15. Juli 2007)

guck mal unter www.pcp.ch das is schweizweit der grösste importeur für pc sachen:>


----------



## Venger (16. Juli 2007)

Musst bei Asus direkt fragen:

http://www.asus.de/aboutasus.aspx?show=3

Bei der Technik Hotline z.B. oder per Email-Anfrage.
Die schreiben dir dann z.B. was es kostet und wo du es bekommst (meisst direkt von denen).


----------

